# 2017 Target Bow Shootout/Comparison



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Here is the final piece of the puzzle for my months long labor of archery love - the 2017 Target Bow Shootout.

These are just my opinions and yours will likely differ. I will say that I came to greatly enjoy all four of these bows and would happily have any of them for my daily shooter. I even shot PBs with three of them and just missed out with the fourth.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here's a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-VM8tDSB0A

Now it's on to the hunting bow testing.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

AT Video said:


> Here is the final piece of the puzzle for my months long labor of archery love - the 2017 Target Bow Shootout.
> 
> These are just my opinions and yours will likely differ. I will say that I came to greatly enjoy all four of these bows and would happily have any of them for my daily shooter. I even shot PBs with three of them and just missed out with the fourth.
> 
> ...


*

AWESOME VIDEO!!
now let's see the hunting bows.

p.s
i still want your job....lol*


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

primal-bow said:


> AWESOME VIDEO!!
> now let's see the hunting bows.
> 
> p.s
> i still want your job....lol


Hunting bow videos will start coming out in the next few weeks.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Well done !


----------



## GrahamVT (Jul 5, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## Live2hunt247 (Jul 22, 2017)

Well done


----------



## McGuffey (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbs_up Nice observations


----------



## Gospels (Aug 15, 2017)

good video!


----------

